# Cantilever Arms for Concrete Wall



## jstroming (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't know if this is the right forum for this type of question, but here goes....

I am looking for Cantilever arm hooks, to install on a concrete wall. This is for hanging cables and various sub-150lb things on a 30'x20' concrete wall in my shop. My initial thought was threaded pipe flange, 1/2" threaded pipe @ 18" length, and a 1/2" pipe cap, which I would do if I really had no other choice, but I am looking for something that is one unit, built just for this application. Harbor freight had exactly what I need, but I called every store in the northeast only to find out that they were phasing them out and wouldn't be bringing them back. I need about 100 of them.

I want something more industrial than a standard garage wall hook and it does need to be able to support 150lbs/arm, with an 18" reach. Anyone have any ideas or a supplier?

THANKS!

PS: I do not want one of those grid systems where you can mount a hook anywhere on the vertical support, if you get what I'm saying. I need them to be individual hooks mountable anywhere.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2011)

I was going to refer you here, but it appears you've already been there!?  _That's_ what Harbor Freight is phasing out? Cheaper to buy than build it yourself.

EDIT: Know any welders? ~36" of 1x2 steel tube plus two plastic end caps is fairly inexpensive.


Similar "hooks" (not that particular one--I didn't install it), have held up to 500' of 4/0 feeder with no issues. Probably more heavy-duty than you require.

For lighter duty, I've always liked 10' lengths of Unistrut/Kindorf vertically on 18 or 24" centers with "J" shaped hooks out of strap iron. I like the adjustability without having to put more holes in the wall.


----------



## jstroming (Jan 28, 2011)

HAHA yes I had to put off buying them for a few months, of course now that I have the shop manpower to install them H.F. no longer sells them! Looks like I'll have to settle for the unistrut option. Do you know any suppliers of the unistrut J hooks you mentioned?


----------

